# Commander Shadowsun is bring sexy back



## Gareth

Ok I said I wasn't going to post this because I wasn't happy with it, but on The Painted Dragon (see sig) I've had some really positive comments that in the cold light of day I can see its not that bad really. Still areas to improve on but I know those, and can work on them.

Concept sketch (not mine, was found on 4chan by a friend)









My 3D representation, completed from sculpt to painted in 11 days.









For more info on the sculpt, or a chat, check my sig. Would be awesome to see some of you guys over there.


----------



## Gareth

And here is the WIPs
Sorry for the huge pics, but it good for you guys to see all the detail and the flaws up close. It helped me as I went along to sit back and analysis each stage.

Heavily filed down legs, which were repositioned at the knees and pinned together.









Arms and head go on... its taking shape









Ut-oh, I hit a problem! Shadowsun's guns (I mean her weapons btw) are massive! I had to make a miniature fusion blaster to fit the scale.









2 Fusion guns and a bra later she hooks up with Barry the Shas La for scale purposes. 









Armour starts to go and is proving tricky









More armour and the start of the hands, 2 pence coin really shows how small this piece is to work with.









Starting to look a little feminine with some hair.









Wrist mounts and jet pack added









The jet pack is made from 2 xv8 target locks, a devilfish sensor spine cut up, a fusion gun canister and 2 XV25 target locks, and an xv25 drone controller









And finally with hands and some tidied up details


----------



## The Son of Horus

Damn impressive sculpting. She's a bit...human... as far as her figure goes, I think, but the point was to make a sexy Shadowsun, so I guess it worked out well. Very cool model!


----------



## Gareth

Well the point was to copy the illustration (not my illustration for anyone who didn't read the text and just skimmed the pics).


----------



## humakt

I like it. The only thing Im not too sure about is the shape fo the face. Would probably have preferred a slightly thinner, less rounded face but thats my own personal taste. But nice sculpting work none the less.


----------



## Darthlace

great sculpting mate given me inspiration to start using the green stuff. thanks


----------



## Gareth

Darthlace said:


> great sculpting mate given me inspiration to start using the green stuff. thanks



Had quite a few people on other forums say the same. Seems seeing it broken down in to stage by stage WIP pics does illustrate to people its not that difficult to get good results.


----------



## Damned Fist

Thanks for the step-by-step. These type of post are really helpful when done by those who have skills like yourself. I love working with GS and your post is much appreciated!k:
(+Rep)


----------



## Mad King George

really awesome i wsh i had that skill i failed in my attept to make a pysber raven


----------



## angels of fire

Like before really good show of 2d to 3d. And good painting k:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

well theres no other way to say it, THATS FUCKING AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Wraithlord

humakt said:


> I like it. The only thing Im not too sure about is the shape fo the face. Would probably have preferred a slightly thinner, less rounded face but thats my own personal taste. But nice sculpting work none the less.


I have to agree with Humakt here, the face is a tad round considering how narrow the Shas'ui heads seem in comparison. That little niggle aside however, fantastic job!


----------



## Dirge Eterna

I like it! Great job on the sculpting, and excellent on the painting! Personally, I've always thought the XV22 was too heavy for her...

-Dirge


----------



## Moschaboy

yeah, this really is amazing.

well it's kind of a matter of taste with the rather round face. it stays close to the concept which uses an anime like style with those big eyes (i mean the eyes, really) and the round face. i rather like it this way than the way the comparison tau model looks like.

hell, that must be the first tau model i ever saw which i really like :victory:


----------



## cccp

yeah, im with the other guys on the face. also, do tau have noses at all?


----------



## Dirge Eterna

No, but they have that slit in their faces they use for smell.

-Dirge


----------



## cccp

ah, fair enough. i wasnt sure and it looked a lil odd without one.


----------



## Frostbite

Actually Dirge, Tau smell with an organ in their mouths. The nasal slit is for breathing purposes only.


----------



## Leaf

That is amazing. I want one


----------



## Galahad

Beautiful sculpt...just, uh...be careful digging around for stuff on 4-chan...there's some much less tame stuff by I think the same artist.

Trust me, you don;t want to go there ;-)


----------



## Gareth

Alright lads got some more pics. Some different angles, and I've included the finished drones. I'll get round to cutting the backgrounds out eventually, so apologies for that.


----------



## Darthlace

mate she looks awsome - rep given


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

that looks so fucking awesome


----------



## forgotten hero

Wow!!! Amazing stuff there, even if it is Tau and not Eldar, . 

-Rob


----------



## Demenhoth

Ok couple things... the fact that it was found on 4CHAN is the first problem. 4CHAN is the worst place EVER. a nazi oven beats 4chan on places i would go. in the bible they actually edited it to say god is omnpresent(crossed out) everywhere but 4chan.


----------



## STATIC

Awesome work (+ Rep)


----------



## Gareth

Cheers guys for the support.


----------



## Wraith

nice job.

Even in the codex pics and such Shadowsun looks a little more human-like than other Tau. So your humanesque take on her is not unfounded.


----------



## solitaire

Wow that's great, though I was always under the impression Tau females were all flat chested?


----------



## Trigger

Yes, but He's trying to bring sexy back i.e ridiculously massive tits. I like it, even if it is a filthy xenos


----------



## Blood God

Great sculpting work there. Nice model you made. Looks good but at the same time so so so wrong lol


----------



## solitaire

Good news Mods and Moddessess, Those pics have caused me and no doubt some other members to stay online for even longer as currently, ahem, I can't stand up.


----------



## Ferrus_Manus

Where is my bolter?! Shadowsun...how much in this name for ALL xenophils! Ummm...sexy!


----------



## Green Knight

She looks ace +rep


----------



## Farseer Beltiac

Holy Snap!I'm joining the greater good for sure.....


Here's some rep just for bringing sexy back for the greater good!!!!!


----------



## hephesto

Great sculpting, really like how her guns (yes, the weapons) turned out. The step-by-step was also very useful, have some rep


----------



## Sammus Ventris

Dude AWSOME realy


----------

